# Seven Sisters



## seagulls01 (Sep 18, 2006)

Could one of you knowedgeable gentlemen explain to me why SS, is currently in Portsmouth.

I noticed CDA was on its way there last week, aswell.

Thanks


----------



## lypf017 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi
If Newhaven is not accessible the ferries are routs towards Portsmouth. Each ferry tests the installation of Portsmouth in order to train the crews


----------

